# Jobs in Websphere



## RoNa (17. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einem WebSphere 6.1 zeitlich gesteuerte Jobs ausführen. Dazu benutze ich Quartz Quartz - Quartz Overview . Leider startet quartz "unmanaged threads". Was heisst der Begriff eigentlich? Die Jobs scheinen unabhängig vom Container zu laufen. Kann man quartz so konfigurieren, dass es mit meinem container zusammenarbeitet?

In Tomcat läuft alles prima.

Ich brauche Aktionen, die z.B. alle 10 Min. laufen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2009)

Bietet WebSphere nicht schon so etwas mit seinem Scheduler Service an?


----------



## RoNa (17. Sep 2009)

Stimmt. Ich wollte aber auch die Anwendung auf Tomcat lauffähig haben.


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2009)

In einem richtigen JEE Container muss man sich eben an die Regeln halten, welcher Dienst nun in welchem konkreten Fall für das Scheduling zuständig sollte in so einem Fall abstrahiert und zB. per DI injiziert werden.


----------



## RoNa (18. Sep 2009)

Ich versuche jetzt den WorkManager Help - unter WAS  zu verwenden. Es wird auch sehr schön unter The wise work manager for context-based scoping - JavaWorld erklärt. Nun fehlt mir die Möglichkeit zu sagen, dass ein Work periodisch laufen soll. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit und kann mir einen Tipp geben?

Übrigens: ich frage nun in meinem ContextListener die System.property _CATALINE'A_HOME_ und wenn die Anwendung im Tomcat läuft, dann kann ich wunderbar quartz verwenden. Da kann ich auch auf JNDI zugreifen.

Robert


----------

